# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Мудрость индейцев...

## Irina

*Мудрость индейцев...*

Когда человек молится один день, а потом грешит шесть, Великий Дух гневается, а Злой Дух смеется.

Когда будет срублено последнее дерево, когда будет отравлена последняя река, когда будет поймана

последняя птица, — только тогда вы поймете, что деньги нельзя есть. 

Ты не можешь разбудить человека, который притворяется, что спит.

Если мы хотим познать мир, мы должны взглянуть внутрь себя. Чтобы сделать это, мы должны научиться оставаться неподвижными. Мы должны успокоить ум. Мы должны научиться медитировать. Медитация помогает нам определить и найти центр, находящийся в нас. Центр, в котором находится Великий. Когда мы начинаем искать мир, мы должны понять, где внутри нас он находится. Если мы находимся в конфликте, нам нужно остановиться на мгновение и спросить Силу внутри нас: «Как ты хочешь чтобы я справился с этим? Что ты предложишь мне сделать в этой ситуации?» Прося Высшую Силу о помощи мы обретаем мир. 

Когда умирает легенда и пропадает мечта, в мире не остается величия.

Не иди позади меня — возможно, я не поведу тебя. Не иди впереди меня — возможно,

я не последую за тобой. Иди рядом, и мы будем одним целым.

Пусть мой враг будет силен и страшен. Если я поборю его, я не буду чувствовать стыда.

«Мы создаем зло среди нас. Мы создаем его; и потом пытаемся называть его дьявол, Сатана, зло.

Но его создает человек. Дьявола нет. Человек создает дьявола».

Великий Дух , сегодня дай мне идти вместе с этими принципами.

О Великий Дух, чей голос я слышу в ветрах,
Я прихожу к тебе, как один из множества твоих детей.
Мне нужны твоя сила и мудрость.
Сделай меня сильным не для возвышения над моим братом,
но для победы над моим величайшим врагом - самим собой. 


Ворон кричит не потому, что предвещает беду, а потому, что в кустах враги. 

Помни, что человек тоже животное, только умное.

Ребёнок – гость в твоём доме – накорми, выучи и отпусти. 

Задай вопрос из своего сердца, и услышишь ответ из сердца.

Когда видишь, что гремучая змея готовится к удару – бей первым. 

Хорошо сказанное слово лучше метко брошенного топора.

Даже мёртвая рыба может плыть по течению.

У души не будет радуги, если в глазах не было слез.

Жизнь течет изнутри вовне. Следуя этой мысли, ты сам станешь истиной.

Все на земле имеет свою цель, каждая болезнь - лекарство, которое лечит ее, а каждый человек - предназначение.

Мой Создатель, направь мою жизнь так, чтобы духовность была включена во все, что я делаю.

Старики говорят, у каждого есть своя песня. Эта песня - причина нашего существования на этой земле. Когда мы делаем то, для чего мы пришли на эту землю, мы знаем настоящее счастье. Как нам узнать свою песню? Молитесь. Спросите Великую Тайну: "Что ты хочешь чтобы я делал во время моего прибывания на земле?" Спрашивайте. Он скажет вам. Он даже поможет вам развить себя чтобы выполнить Его миссию.

Лягушка не выпивает пруд, в котором живет.


Ветер, давший нашим дедам их первое дыхание, получает и их последний вздох,

и ветер также должен дать нашим детям дух жизни.

Великий Дух, научи меня ценности уважения и помоги мне принять людей,

места и вещи такими, какие они есть.


Я был на краю земли. Я был на краю вод. Я был на краю неба. Я был на краю гор.
Я не нашел никого, кто не был бы моим другом. 


Если тебе есть, что сказать, поднимись, чтобы тебя увидели.

«Люди думают что другие вещи важнее молитвы, но они ошибаются».
(Томас Йеллоутейл, кроу)

Один старейшина однажды сказал, что самое важное, что вы можете сделать в течение дня - помолиться. Если мы проснулись поздно и проспали, что важнее? Броситься на работу без молитвы, или помолиться перед тем как отправиться на работу? Старейшины говорят что помолиться важнее. Если мы рассержены, должны ли мы проявлять свою злость, или помолиться сначала? Старейшины говорят, что важнее сначала помолиться. Если в течение дня мы колеблемся с решением, что на следует делать? Молиться. Если в течения дня мы раздражаемся или пугаемся, что мы должны сделать сначала? Молиться. Воин, который молиться перед тем, как сделать что-то, ведет иную жизнь чем тот, кто молится после того, как сделает.

Великий Дух, научи меня молиться перед тем, как что-то сделать!

Люби землю. Она не унаследована тобой у твоих родителей, она одолжена тобой у твоих детей.


В первый год женитьбы молодожены смотрели друг на друга и думали, могут ли они быть счастливы. Если нет — они прощались и искали себе новых супругов. Если бы они были вынуждены жить вместе в несогласии, мы были бы так же глупы, как белый человек.

Стремись к мудрости, а не к знаниям. Знания — это прошлое. Мудрость — это будущее.


Мы не хотим церквей, потому что они научат нас спорить о Боге.


Одно «возьми» лучше двух «я отдам». 

Правда — это то, во что люди верят.

Даже маленькая мышь имеет право на ярость.


«Думая о детях, мы всегда должны думать о семи последующих поколениях,

которые придут, но еще не рождены».
(Дженис Солнечный Закат Хэттет, сенека)

То, что мы делаем сегодня, повлияет на семь поколений детей. То, как мы относимся к земле, повлияет на еще не рожденных детей. Если мы сегодня отравим воду, решение, принятое нами, повлияет на детей наших детей. Наши дети - врата в будущее. Давайте добросовестно думать о детях и семи будущих поколениях.

Мой Создатель, я благодарю тебя за моих предков, за семь прошлых поколений.

«Женщины. У них сила поколений. У женщин есть власть иметь детей и не иметь детей».
(Сесилия Митчелл, мохок)

Женщина - не только ключ жизни, она также и ключ к будущим поколениям. Один Старейшина однажды пошутил, что Женщине мужчина нужен только на одну ночь. Мы должны увидеть и уважать силу Женщины. Она особенна, и мы должны относиться к ней по-особому.

Великий Дух, дай мне показать величайшее уважение в нашим Женщинам. 

«И так мы связаны с луной. Это дает нам силу, связь с землей и луной, о которой не знают мужчины».
(Сесилия Митчелл, мохок)

Старейшины говорят нам, что Женщина имеет доступ к особым силам. Мать Земля дает Женщине свою особую любовь. Луна тоже дает Женщине особые силы. Она использует эти силы, чтобы питать, исцелять и направлять людей.

Великий Дух, сегодня дай особое Благословение нашим Женщинам.


«Чем умнее человек, тем больше он нуждается в Боге,

чтобы Тот защитил его от мысли, что он знает все».
(Джордж Вэбб, пима)

Духовный человек должен быть осторожен. Чем больше мы самоуверенны, тем больше вероятность что наше эго вовлечет нас в неприятности. Достаточно легко стать оправдывающим себя. Мы начинаем думать, что мы учителя, а остальные ученики. Мы начинаем судить других. Мы начинаем, сперва едва различимо, играть в Бога. Через какое-то время у нас получается уже хорошо. Это очень опасно. Мы должны напоминать себе, что находимся здесь чтобы исполнить волю Бога. Нам следует молиться каждое утро. Каждый день нам следует сверяться с волей Бога, чтобы увидеть что Он хочет чтобы мы сделали. Вечером мы должны проводить время с Богом и пересмотреть свой день. Делая это мы останемся на пути.

Мой Создатель, направь мой путь и покажи мне как исправить свою жизнь.


«У нас есть старое высказывание: Всё живущее должно умереть. Только камни и горы вечны».
(Арчи Огненный Хромой Олень, лакота)

Создатель сотворил всю жизнь так, чтобы она двигалась по кругу. Например, круг жизни человека - это Младенец, Юноша, Взрослый, Старейшина, затем мы умираем. Деревья и листья живут по кругу. Листья распускаются из почек, затем выростают, затем меняют цвет, и наконец они опадают с дерева, чтобы вернуться к Матери-Земле. Птицы приносят свое потомство, выращивают его, затем они умирают. Лососи рождаются, уплывают в океан, проживают жизнь, приплывают обратно на нерестилища и затем умирают. Все аспекты Круга Жизни должны быть почитаемы.

Великий Дух, сегодня дай мне наслаждаться сегодняшним днем.

----------


## vova230

Действительно Вечная мудрость

----------

